# Leitrechner Anbindung an Werkzeugverwaltung 840D



## snotmon (7 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung damit, von extern auf die Werkzeugdaten der 840D zuzugreifen? Konkret:



Werkzeuge anlegen / modifizieren falls schon vorhanden
Werkzeugdaten auslesen
ggf. Werkzeuge löschen

Der Leitrechner kann über Profibus/net mit der PLC kommunizieren und eine Ethernet Verbindung ist auch vorhanden.

Bisher habe ich folgende Möglichkeiten im Kopf:



Siemens RPC Paket (bzw. der grade dazu aktuelle Nachfolger)
Die Aufträge gehen über Profibus an die Maschinen-PLC. Werkzeugdaten werden über Snap7/libnodave von extern in einen DB geschrieben oder gehen auch über Profibus. Die PLC schaufelt die Daten in GUDs und startet dann einen zum Auftrag passenden Zyklus (oder Synchronaktion, kommt man da an die GUDs? KoppelRAM ist zu klein für den Datenumfang). Beim Auslesen von Werkzeugdaten müsste sich die PLC anschließend die Werte wieder aus GUDs holen und in einem DB für Snap7/auf der Profibus Schnittstelle ablegen.
Leitrechner bastelt die NC Anweisungen selbst als Datei zusammen (bekommt man das ganze z.B. über FTP zur Steuerung?), die PLC stößt die Abarbeitung in der NC an. Beim Auslesen gehen die Daten wie bei 2. über die PLC an den Leitrechner

Leider bin ich was die Möglichkeiten auf Steuerungsseite angeht relativer Anfänger und habe auch nicht ständig eine Teststeuerung zur Verfügung, um die Vor- und Nachteile und Machbarkeiten gründlich zu untersuchen.

Gruß


----------



## LowLevelMahn (7 Oktober 2016)

mit AGLink kannst du
-PLC und NC-Variablen lesen/schreiben
-NC-Dateien Up/Downloaden
und laut Doku auch irgendwie Werkzeuge anlegen (hab ich aber keine Erfahrung mit)


----------



## AlexTh (13 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
also ich habe bisher nur einmal etwas ähnliches gemacht, liegt aber ein bisschen zurück.
Daten habe ich damals über den FC21 an die NC übergeben, aber es war glaube ich auch über den NCVarSelektor möglich.
Da kann ich dir aber nur vorschlagen dich darüber schlau zu machen...


----------



## mamtho (24 Dezember 2016)

Ich mache dies ständig.
Zum Auslesen verwende ich RPC (oder jetzt Create My Interface), Aglink oder DotNetSiemensPLCToolbox.
Zum Anlegen hab ich bis jetzt nur mit RPC TDI Identconnection, oder File basiertes übertragen verwendet.
Wenn du es File basiert machst kannst du wieder RPC, Aglink, DotNetSiemensPLCToolbox verwenden.

Die Werkzeugdaten direkt in den DB schreiben habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.


----------

